# Self build advice on components



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

1.Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
*approx 7000 to 10000 swedish kronor*

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
*probably Intel cpu...*

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
*??PC used for gaming and internet , and for D/L and burning family videos and pictures from Cam-corder...would need firewire (not sure how or where this fits on M/board*

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
*New games ..as they become affordable i.e 6 to 12 ? month after release (also bugs all sorted out..)*

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
*Don't know how to.*

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
*Thinking 2 X 500Gb OR [email protected] 500gb and [email protected] 250gb*

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
*Don't think so*

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
*Thinking Vista home premiun 32 bit..because thats what new PC ten do come with*

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
*Don't know*

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
No*NO*

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
*wireless keyboard and mouse...probably old dell speakers from Dimension 9150*

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
*We have a 37" philips LCD that I was hoping to link up to for the lads...connection being DVI to HDMI*

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
*The cheap ones..which ever they are*

Location: What country do you live in? 
Englishman Living in Sweden

###############################
Hello from reading posts and pinching ideas rather than having ideas I thought these might go together.

1. garphic card: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=386866 
HIS Radeon HD 4850 512MB GDDR3,PCI-Express 2.0, 2xDVI/HDMI/HDCP
cost 1550 SEK

2. Processor: this is where you know the kid is confused..One of these maybe: 
(a) http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=344771
Intel Core™ 2 Duo E8500 3.16GHz, SocketLGA775, 6MB, 1333Mhz, BOXED m/fläkt Cost 2095 SEK
(b) http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=366000
Intel Core™ 2 Quad Q8200 2,33GHz,Socket 775, 4MB, 1333MHz, Boxed med fläkt Cost 1995 SEK
(c) http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=344759
Intel Core™ 2 Quad Q9300 2.5GHz SocketLGA775, 6MB, 1333MHz, BOXED m/fläkt Cost 2695 SEK

3. Motherboard : http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=361819
(a)Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L, P45, Socket-775,ATX, GbLAN, DDR2, PCI-Ex(2.0)x16 Cost 1099 sek *OR*
(b) http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=391834
(b) Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3, P45, Socket-775,ATX, GbLAN, DDR2, PCI-Ex(2.0)x16 Cost 1399 sek

4. RAM http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=361531
Crucial DDR2 BallistiX PC6400 4096MB CL4Kit w/two BallistiX 2048MB's, E.P.P
Cost 775 Sek

5. Hard-drive http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=344091
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB,SATA-300, 32MB, 7200RPM X 2off = 1Tb
Cost 650 x 2 = 1300 sek

6.DVD burner : http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=345401
Sony NEC Optiarc DVD±RW burner AD-7203S,LabelFlash, Multirecorder(Ram), SATA, Black X 2 off cost 299 x 2 = 598 sek

7. Tower no idea probably : http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=369483
Cooler Master Centurion 590 SvartAluminium Front (Utan Strömförsörjning)
Cost 795 Sek

8. Firewire ???

9. Power supply : http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=339898
Corsair Powersupply 550W Black,ATX/EPS,120mm Fan, 4xSATA, SLI, WxHxL
Cost 975 sek 

10. sound card ..is on baord sound good enough ..otherwise 
http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=326406 Creative SB X-Fi XtremeGamer,PCI, Retail cost 599 sek 

11. All the things I am missing. 
12. operating system : 
Microsoft Windows Vista Home PremiumSP1, English, Full, DVD cost 2350 sek

This rigg is coming out at about 13036 sek without the things I've missed such as virus software etc
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Alternatively I can get for 13948 approx: or without screen 11953 sek assembled from a well known company (ding dong......)

PROCESSOR Intel® Core 2 Quad Q9300-processor (2,50 GHz, 1 333 MHz, 6 MB cacheminne)
OPERATIVSYSTEM Windows Vista® Home Premium SP1, 32-bit - 
MICROSOFT-PROGRAM Microsoft® Works 9.0 
3 years Premium Warranty Support priority telephone support and home support 
Monitor 21.5in S2209W Full HD Widescreen Black European (1920 x 1080) 
Harddrive 500 GB x 2off(7 200 v/min) Seriell ATA/100-hårddisk med 16 MB X 2OFF
DataBurst™-cacheMEMORY 4 096 MB 1 333 MHz DDR3 SDRAM-MEMORY WITH double channels [4 x 1 024] 
512MB ATI® Radeon™ 4850 Graphics card
DVd+/-RW & DVD Drives (read/write CD & DVD), 2 drives 
Keyboard USB-
Mouse-lasermus (6 button och rullhjul), svart redigera 
Tillbehör 
sound card Sound Blaster® X-Fi Xtreme Music PCI-

19-i-1-media card reader 

McAfee® SecurityCentre - (36 months subscription) 

ONLINE BACKUP 2 GB 
Onsite Support 
*****BUT I know this will come with´420watt power supply and the harddrives are only 16mb cache 

Don.t know which is best value...
any help appreciated
Thanks 
REMA


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice .............. you have listed no junk parts !

onboard sound is plenty good enough ..........90% of gamers are satisified with onboard sound quality

E8500 would be my personal choice (unless you use photoshop or autocad software)

verify any ram you buy is rated for 2.0 volts or 2.1 volts ........... then later when you want to speed things up again ............. the rig you spec'd with the E8500 will hit 4.2ghz easily while overclocking in air cooling

your power supply should be bumped up to a 650 watt Corsair though !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello Linderman...thanks for the input. 
1.What motherbaoard would be the best to use with the E8500 ?
2. I'll take away the Sound blaster card.
3. Would there be any advantage in going for DDR3 memory ? I think I read somewhere that the performance difference was only 3 (no percent key on swedish keyboared) percent ?
4. Is that Tower ok to fit everything?
5: I will increase wattage av power supply
6.What do I need for firewire as I make family dvd's from camcorder footage.
7. will I also need CPU paste or does this come with CPU...thought I read that CPU does come with paste but it is better to buy some Artic something or other paste ?

8.Do I need a fan....guess I must do but no idea about which one...and any additional cables etc I might need?
9. Will the Graphic kort be ok to use with a Philips 37" LCD TV ...understand that text might not be as bright but kids will probably play on line with it anyway....
10. I probably need a card to take a modem or a connection to a router??

Thanks again for the help and please add anything you think I've forgotten or should be aware of...FIRST BUILD you see.

Lastly the second pre-built alternative with 3years cover and Mcaffe Anti-virus from Ding Dong Dell...Is this anything to consider or is it a far inferior machine ??

Thanks again

As I said most of the components I've chosen have been taken from what people have advised others.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

GA-EP45-UD3P or GA-EP45-DS3L in that order


coolermaster case is a good choice


I would not choose a board with DDR3 memory there is no benefit ...... the increased memory speed of DDR3 is wasted by the larger latency numbers



yes / get thermal paste (artic silver 5 or similar) remove the thermal pad from the stock cooler

as for firewire .................. UD3P has onboard firewire ports :wink:


yes ..... video card will be fine for your display 

no extra cables should be necessary

case fans ............. you might want to add two 120mm fans like the thermaltake smart fan-2 120mm


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks again Liderman...
the Power supply comes with a 120mm fan. So you recommend 2 further 120mm fans. Guess these attach to the case at strategic points ?
Can't see no thermaltake fans is this the sort ....
http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=316478 or 
http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=393516

I guess having those 2 dVD drives will allow me to copy a dvd to another as I send a copy to my mother in UK

Thanks again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yup those are the fans alright .............. each computer should have two case fans ....... one in the front to suck fresh / cool air INTO the case and one at the rear of the computer to PUSH hot air out of the computer box

never count the PSU or CPU fan in your case cooling evaluation; those devices already have a difficult job to perform


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello....The H/D http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=344091 is referred to as SATA 300.....I have read a bit and if I understand correctly this is the "official" name for SATA II (sATA 2)...is this right ?

I have however read several reports about this drive failing...

would either of these be a valid alternative ?

Western Digital Caviar® Black™ 640GB, eSata 3 Gb/s, 32MB Cache, 7200RPM
http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=391646 cost 850 sek

OR

Western Digital Caviar® Black™ 500GB, eSata 3 Gb/s, 32MB Cache, 7200RPM
http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=391645
Will buy 1off HD of 500gb or 640 GB to reduce costs a bit

Trying to get my head round latency in the RAM just now believe CL4 is "quicker "att accessing data then CL5
Thanks again just checking things B4 purchase
Rema


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

One more thing..regarding removing the themal pad... Is this what you mean :
http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_intel_dual_wcap.pdf is so then I'll need some of this Arctic Silver ArtiClean 1 & 2, 2x30ml,Rengör och förbereder kylkomponenter http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=312193
and why is it necessary...
is it that we are taking away the manufactures cooling paste and replacing it with something better so that we can overclock ?...don't know much (read anything here) about overclocking
Thanks again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

REMA said:


> Hello....The H/D http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=344091 is referred to as SATA 300.....I have read a bit and if I understand correctly this is the "official" name for SATA II (sATA 2)...is this right ?
> 
> Yes .........SataII and 300 are one in the same
> 
> ...


Yes ..... Cas4 is faster than Cas5 Cas4 ram sticks though normally are available on one gig sticks of ram ............ if possible; you want 2 x 2 gig sticks of DDR2-800 / PC2-6400 ram with Cas 5-5-5-15 and rated for 2.0 or 2.1volts ................. dont settle for the cheaper ram which is only rated for voltage of 1.8volt or 1.9 volt


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

REMA said:


> One more thing..regarding removing the themal pad... Is this what you mean :
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_intel_dual_wcap.pdf is so then I'll need some of this Arctic Silver ArtiClean 1 & 2, 2x30ml,Rengör och förbereder kylkomponenter http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=312193
> and why is it necessary...
> is it that we are taking away the manufactures cooling paste and replacing it with something better so that we can overclock ?...don't know much (read anything here) about overclocking
> Thanks again




the manufacturers thermal pad is a very poor performer ......... its an easier application for an inexperienced computer builder ..... but easier is seldom "better"


yes that's the correct cleaner .............. although most any solvent type cleaner will work ............. you have found the right one though


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello and thanks again Linderman,
the RAM I listed is Specifikation Detaljerad specifikation Tester Producentlänkar Tipsa en vän Produktbeskrivning Crucial Ballistix - minne - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) - DIMM 240-pin - DDR2 http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=361531
Lagringskapacitet 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) 
Uppgraderingstyp Industristandard 
Teknik DDR2 SDRAM 
Formfaktor DIMM 240-pin 
Minneshastighet 800 MHz ( PC2-6400 ) 
Data Integrity Check Icke ECC 
Åtkomsttidstiming CL4 ( 4-4-4-12 ) 
Egenskaper Ej buffrad 
Spänning 2 V 

This being 2V CL4 (4-4-4-12)...this Ram should be ok for my needs? with the 
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3, P45, Socket-775,ATX, GbLAN, DDR2, PCI-Ex(2.0)x16 Cost 1399 sek motherboard ? OR do I need Cas 5-5-5-15 rated . If so can you recommend something compatable ?

IF I want to hve internet acess do I need a card (network adapter or something). I hope to share my ADSL connetion between this PC and the new build?
I will change my choice back to seagate HD .

Thanks again for all the information
Rema


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the ram you have selected is good and decent choice ........ 4-4-4-12 timings are faster than 5-5-5-15 

as for network card you shouldnt need one ............you board has two LAN connectors on the backside which work off two diff controllers ........ you will need to verify if your "other" computer has a Lan connection at the back side of the computer ....... near the mouse and keyboard ports ?


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi last question I hope ..for now at least until build is under construction.... 
Thank you very much for your help..
My present Dell 9150 Dimension has an Intel (R) PRO 1000 PL NETWORK CONNECTION

I connect my modem to the present PC. Is this waht you mean by Lan connection ?.

The firewire..my present PC has an IEEE 1392 PCI card adapter...do I need one of these? Or do I just plug in the fire wire to DV connector from the camcorder to the port on the back of the pC ..ie directly on to the motherboard....thinking here of a firewire port for transfer of film from camcorder to Pc .

I understand that you can buy Win Vista as OEM thus saving a lot of money. Can you buy something similar for Mcafee anyi-virus etc . I notice that the likes of Dell can offer 3 years cover for the price that it would cost me for one year. 
I would also want a SD card reader for the photos . I can't find one though but I guess that is something that needs to be bought..and is not in the Tower or on the motherboard

Thanks again should be ordering early next week
REMA


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

REMA said:


> Hi last question I hope ..for now at least until build is under construction....
> Thank you very much for your help..
> My present Dell 9150 Dimension has an Intel (R) PRO 1000 PL NETWORK CONNECTION
> 
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.ramelectronics.net/compu...multi-card-reader-io-fpm220/prodIOFPM220.html


http://www.ramelectronics.net/compu...-front-panel-i-o-iofpm520b/prodIOFPM520B.html


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

God this is turning out to be expensive......................................... 7(

having said that is this a better chasis tower...
Cooler Master Dominator http://www.netonnet.se/index.asp?iid=106380

as it is the same price a s the http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=369483
Cooler Master Centurion 590 SvartAluminium Front (Utan Strömförsörjning)
Cost 795 Sek


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I like the Dominator even better ................ the 120mm fan right there up front is a real PLUS


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

Dear Linderman..I have not yet started build...or purchase. I priced my system up in sweden and USA (using newegg) . The prices in USA seem to be approx one third cheaper than here consequently when I try to save money on parts here it usually cost the same maybe even more???
take this for example:

Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66 GHz 
memory: Corsair Dominator 2x1024MB DDR2 1066MHz CL5 

Hårddisk: Western Digital Caviar 500 GB S-ATA II 7200rpm/16mb 

Grafikkort: EVGA® GeForce™ GTX 260 Core 216 896MB DDR3 PhysX PCI-E 2.0 

Moderkort: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3, Intel® P45 Chipset, 4 x 240-pin DIMM, 6 x Serial ATA 3.0Gb/s, Realtek® PCI-E Gigabit LAN, 8-kanals High Definition Audio, 10 x USB 2.0 

CD/DVD: Samsung DVD+-RW DL 22X 

Chassi: NZXT HUSH Classic 

Nätaggregat Power supply: CM Real Power Modular 620W 

Cost 9999 kronor approx..1111 dollars

The parts seem reasonable ..the power supply being Coolermaster. I can't buy the parts here for this price in sweden

It has three years warranty (how good the warranty is and if the company will exsist next week ...who knows) and the motherboard could be one with a dual PCI e slot so as to fit a further EVGA® GeForce™ GTX 260 Core 216 896MB DDR3 PhysX PCI-E 2.0 when the world speeds up and my PC appears to slow down.....
*So my real question is *what is the advantage of SELF-BUILD... Is it really nothing to do with saving money ? Is it the satisfaction of building the PC (a challenge which I believe would be both educational and though fustrating at times,) utimately a satisfactory experience. ??
Please advise before the Mrs. forces me to ring someone like dell....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Self build is knowing that you have selected parts which will give you the most performance for your investment .............

sellf build = no budget for a labor or profit 

any OEM built system has alot of 3rd teir quality involved

self build has driver and support wayyyyyy beyond the limits of an OEM machine ........ and driver support and other upgrades are not at their mercy of offerings ?


plus the knowledge you will gain buidling yourself as well as the feeling of accomplishment ................. you wont find many computer guru's sitting behind an OEM machine at home


----------

